# Built a cold smoker



## blueser (Nov 26, 2013)

I had a cedar fence that I was going to take down and thought the material would make a nice cold smoker.

It was just enough wood to get the job done. I had some 5" duct pipe for connecting to the smoke generator.

It works real good but it is galvanized. Before I get to smoking I want to be sure it is OK to use it.

Can someone let me know if it is OK?













1120130913coldsmoker.jpg



__ blueser
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

As you are cold smoking, you will be fine with the galvanized duct.  Your smoker will be more efficient if the smoke house was higher than the exhaust of the grill generating the smoke.  Maybe you can use the Weber grill for this.

Everything else looks good.

Tom


----------



## blueser (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Tom. Wow that response was fast! I was wondering about the smoker being higher than the smoke house.

I will go to work on that. This is my first post. I think I am going to like this forum.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 26, 2013)

Your welcome.  Maybe the following will help also.  Will be waiting to see what you come up with.

My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

If I can be of any further help, please ask.

Tom


----------

